# Microworm culture



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

So this is the first time I'm trying to culture microworms for betta frys (I had always used BBS in the past). I have a culture growing right now and it's about 5-days old....so how long before the worms begin to craw up the sides of the tuperware? At 5-days I can see many wiggling around in the culture but none have climbed up the sides yet -- indicating the culture is ready(?) 

And I'm just wondering how long to culture this mess until I should begin using the worms?


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Someone help me out here....I know you all use microworms for your fry!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I had microworms.. never ended up using them though. They tend to take 1-2 weeks before they start going up the sides, in my experience. But generally after a week they should be ready to harvest.


----------



## Bettabill (Jan 24, 2013)

If they are thin try adding a little yeast. I started with micro worms then switched to bbs. I'm on my thrid spawn and the fry seem to grow quicker with the bbs.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Definitely added yeast. The worms feed off the yeast, the yeast are the ones that require the media (whether it be mashed potatoes or oatmeal). 

Myates - did you find that the fry never did well on microworms in your experience? I've always been a bit hesitant to give microworms a try since BBS have always worked well for me (though hard to continously hatch).


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine normally climb the sides within 3 days. Maybe your culture isn't wet enough or is too wet?


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

A good way to gather without waiting for them to crawl up the sides is:
take a paper towel(just big enough to cover the top of them),wet it,they will crawl on top of the wet paper towel,scrape it(gently) with a Q-tip.
That way you get the worms and none of the medium!
Bill


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Interesting, Ghost. 

So I leave a wet paper towel on the surface of my culture? How long do I leave it before enough worms crawl up?


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess it depends on the temp.
Usually within 3 days I have a full culture going from a teaspoon of starter culture.


----------



## BettaDays (Feb 10, 2013)

I have always used microworms and have never hatched BBS in my life xD

Microworms will crawl up and grow faster if you keep them in a dark place. Also, I find that some yeast works better than others. I had bought some from Albertson's and it didnt go over too well with the culture I added it to for some unknown reason. But when I used the Westco brand yeast my mother uses for her doughnut shop, they sprouted up and grew like mad.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

BD - how long have you kept cultures before they would crash? I have two cultures going right now (about to mate a pair) and one of my cultures is starting to smell putrid even though it's only been about a week or so.


----------



## BettaDays (Feb 10, 2013)

my cultures have never crashed when I started to keep them in containers that weren't letting any light in. Example, I used a butter-spread container which is made up of brown plastic. About once a month, or when I smell it before opening it, I drop in a small handful of oats and yeast, some water, mix it all up and let it sit. I have used tank water, tap water, and distilled water, none seem to matter. 

If the smell still persists, I would just take a scoop of it and put it in fresh oats, yeast and clean warm water. As I said, maybe you should try different yeast, as I never had trouble getting microworms to crawl up. My current culture is only a few weeks old(just picked breeding back up) but my last culture was well over 3 years old and I never had to change the medium it was in, I only had to drop in the mix and water every so often and it lived on fine, supported over 3 fry tanks easily.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Alright, just checked my cultures tonight and they are SWARMING with worms all of a sudden. 

One last question: what's the best way to clean them prior to feeding the fry?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

A little bit of tank water in a small cup/container.. scoop them out (new popsicle stick or q-tip works good) and swirl them in the water.. then pour the water into the tank, or use a turkey baster/syringe to distribute in the tank.

Some don't wash them at all.. it's up to you. I prefer washing though.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

If you use the paper towel method,you can just wipe the q-tip across the paper towel,or get them from the side of the container.
Then do like Myates said.


----------



## BettaDays (Feb 10, 2013)

I am part of that some who do not wash lol I merely scrape up the sides with my chopsticks(old chopsticks used for fish-related stuff now) and dip them in around the tank. I am VERY careful as to not touch the medium however. 

I never tried washing before, will try to do it and see if it affects anything noticeable.


----------

